# Show Guppies for sale



## kanda (Oct 18, 2014)

HB Blue Delta Show Guppies ready to go 3 months old Stan Shubel strain. Trios $50. Message or call Karen 604-532-8670. Beautiful Blue Moscow Deltas will be avaliable in 30 days.


----------



## LSCHWARTZ (Oct 29, 2014)

Do you have any albinos?


----------



## kanda (Oct 18, 2014)

I may have albinos soon as one of my Blue Delta Moscows strangely had 3 albino fry. She is suppose to breed true. They are only 1 month old but I intend to breed an albino strain from them.


----------



## kanda (Oct 18, 2014)

I may be interested in a trade. But I have a true selective system with 20 tanks and only pure breeding strain. I would require the best and would return my highest quality trio I have.


----------



## guppygeorge (Sep 6, 2010)

pm sent.......


----------



## kanda (Oct 18, 2014)

All HB Deltas sold, but keeping thread open to interested buyers in the future! Thank you!


----------



## GuppyFan (Jan 3, 2011)

kanda said:


> All HB Deltas sold, but keeping thread open to interested buyers in the future! Thank you!


I am deeply interested. Sad to see I missed out on this. Please keep me in mind when you have any good quality guppies for sale or trade.


----------



## kanda (Oct 18, 2014)

Thank you to Hi Im Mike and Eternity for visiting my little Aquarium Room! I hope you enjoy your Guppies!


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

kanda said:


> Thank you to Hi Im Mike and Eternity for visiting my little Aquarium Room! I hope you enjoy your Guppies!


Thank you for showing me your fish room =) I'll take good care of these guys~ If they were fluffy and big, I'd hug em!
Keep up the good work on breeding, they look fantastic!


----------



## fishdragon (Nov 8, 2010)

Any pics ? Wonder what type will called "show guppies"


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Show guppies is because they are actually for show. It's a pure strain, and they came from a show breeder.
Karen culls her stock and only chooses the best of the batch to continue to breed. Thus the reason it's show quality.
I'm amazed what she sells it for. I'll post pics for her once I have them out of quarantine


----------



## kanda (Oct 18, 2014)

I have Blue Moscow Deltas, HB Blue Deltas and Rainbow HB Deltas Show Quality Guppies. Karen 604-532-870


----------



## GuppyFan (Jan 3, 2011)

kanda said:


> I have Blue Moscow Deltas, HB Blue Deltas and Rainbow HB Deltas Show Quality Guppies. Karen 604-532-870


Hi Karen, any more for sale and type? Also, are they culls or do you also have show quality available? Thanks!


----------

